# Indoor Shooting Range :)



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey!

Anyone else lucky enough to have space for shooting at home?  And lucky enough to have a girlfriend that is okay with it? 















The target below is for my awesome Bodnik Mohawk bow! I'm shooting one arrow at a time and taking my time so I won't mess up... And I've got 8mm airsoft BB's for the slingshots (works good inside but they are a little bit boring outside).

If you got your own setup at home please share some pictures of it!

Happy shooting!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice!

I just had to patch a bunch of holes in the sheet rock. I thought my backstop was enough but the towel was too close to the wall. I just started using a pillow.

I'm pretty laid back and let her get her way. But I had to put my foot down about shooting inside. Once we are in a house it will be different. I'll have a work room.

Very cool setup. I shoot down a hallway too. Do you have to watch for curious cats?


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Nice!
> 
> I just had to patch a bunch of holes in the sheet rock. I thought my backstop was enough but the towel was too close to the wall. I just started using a pillow.
> 
> ...


I made a slingshot for my girlfriend recently so she will also be shooting. In other words no problem! 

Put everything up today so I haven't been shooting much but I'm so excited  I imagine that my new morning routine will be:

1. Put on some coffee.

2. Shoot the bow.

3. Shoot the slingshot.

4. Go to work fully awake 

And no I don't have any curious cats in the house anymore. I wouldn't feel comfortable shooting the bow inside if I had :/ Not worth it...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Blessed with a really long screened in front porch. For when it rains. I'd still rather be outside!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I shoot my slingshots in the house when I can't outside despite three cats. Two of them go running as soon as I touch any alingshot. They are scared of the noise. The third one I lock in the bathroom. He actually runs at the can and jumps in the catchbox.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Stand in my Garage and shoot out the back door. My catch box is about 40 feet away . Have ceiling fan above me and my beer refrigerator next to me. Can shoot rain or shine. Being Calif. the weathers good most of the time. My catch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reds survival (Jul 7, 2016)

My girl would have a cow if I took my hoddie indoors


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice range, having a convenient space to shoot is important. Especially if you can get 10 meters. I am lucky enough to have RE-earned the privlage of shooting in the house.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice setups!  Want to see more to get inspiration...

I'm not sure how long my distance is but I'll measure it today. Feels like at-least 8 meters so it is far enough to be able to enjoy shooting inside.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Totally forgot to measure it  It's 7 meters between the door and the target.

Anyways I need to change up my target setup because plastic ammo just doesn't work with my heavy bands. Need something that works well with 12mm steel instead :/ A sheet won't cut it


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Built a real catch box


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

[quote Built a real catch box[/quote]

Very cool. I need to upgrade the old cardboard box.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

I've managed to do some amazingly weird and scary things with slingshots that defy logic so I no longer shoot inside  + I use heavy ammo a lot now so I stop before something happens. Just finished making a ammo catcher today out of some M90 fabric. Put some eyelets on it so I can easily tie it to trees with some paracord and short paracord + carabiner in the middle for attaching cans.









Works pretty great! Ammo stills bounces sometimes but that is the price you have to pay for power


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey GG, I made a catch net like that and I was very sad when nearly every shot bounced out of it. I think for me the design is good I might just need a bedsheet!

I am living in a converted garage granny flat so my room is large enough for me to shoot in. Only 4 metres or so but since I live in Tasmania it's raining pretty much all the time at the mo, so short range is better than nothing.


----------



## ggustafsson (Jun 12, 2016)

Nik Nikolby said:


> Hey GG, I made a catch net like that and I was very sad when nearly every shot bounced out of it. I think for me the design is good I might just need a bedsheet!
> 
> I am living in a converted garage granny flat so my room is large enough for me to shoot in. Only 4 metres or so but since I live in Tasmania it's raining pretty much all the time at the mo, so short range is better than nothing.


I used a bed sheet folded in two before that just lay on top of a paracord line and that was just slightly better at catching ammo (but not durable and the bed sheet had to be spread apart often). I think the key is to stretch the fabric as little as possible. Right now it is tied up on both ends so I'm going to switch to hanging it up like a curtain with two knots in the middle (between the eyelets) that will keep the fabric spread apart losely and just enough


----------

